# Общедоступные форумы > Продается. >  "Of trained dogs"- питомник Н/О рабочего и спортивного разведения!

## ARGO07

Четыре мощных парня ждут своих хозяев!
Ну а пока ждут время даром не теряют, активно занимаются спортом для поддержания физической формы!!! Их первые шаги к спортивным результатам.
Щенкам 2,5 месяца.

ПАЛЬМИР от ТРЕНИРОВАННЫХ ПСОВ




ПРАДО ПЛАТ от ТРЕНИРОВАННЫХ ПСОВ






ПИЛЛАТ от ТРЕНИРОВАННЫХ ПСОВ



ПАЛАРГУС от ТРЕНИРОВАННЫХ ПСОВ




См тут: http://tdkennel.ucoz.ru/forum/5-7-1#29

----------

